# contract climber needed in VA



## treeslayer (Oct 1, 2011)

Picking up a lot of work (post Irene) and need a skilled man in williamsburg VA.
leaners, hangers and takedowns. spikeless pruning occasionally.

truck, saws, climbing and rigging gear mandatory, and liability insurance. 

PM a phone # please.


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 2, 2011)

what do you mean by truck? Chip truck or just transportation? I'm starting to slow down here and would like to stay busy for the rest of the year.


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 2, 2011)

pick up / SUV type vehicle for carrying gear only, a 4x4 is better for pull overs, but not a big deal.


----------



## outonalimbts (Oct 3, 2011)

*It is too bad it is too far for me...*

You told me a couple of years ago that you would need someone down the road... I just didn't expect it to be this long down the road. Wish the work were closer- we are always looking to contract out to local companies. 

I am studying for the BCMA test as well, I am looking to sit for it soon. You take care- and be careful out there.
Adam

:chainsawguy:


----------



## TheLumberJack (Oct 7, 2011)

possibly interested...pm sent


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm finishing a hazard mitigation contract in a 2000 acre golf course development next week, (contract climbing for a small company) and have placed my ads back in the paper. I will be starting up this weekend on my own work. will be calling people this week.


----------



## flushcut (Oct 8, 2011)

Glad you are up and running strong!


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 12, 2011)

define strong :msp_sad:..... too many storm chasing hacks here. I am ready to head out and find better pasture........ad not pulling sheet.


----------



## flushcut (Oct 13, 2011)

Well head on back to IL.


----------



## Brian55 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, head back to IL. I need you and/or Flushcut to drop these four oaks for me before I work up enough courage to attempt them on my own. :msp_scared:


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 15, 2011)

I wanna go south...........:tongue2:

tornado hit up the road yesterday in New Kent county, gonna be plenty work...


----------

